# The talaepory of koine logic



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

Είναι γνωστές οι δύο ομιλίες του καθηγητή Ξενοφώντα Ζολώτα σε δύο Συνόδους της Διεθνούς Τράπεζας Ανασυγκρότησης και Ανάπτυξης, στις οποίες χρησιμοποίησε λέξεις με ελληνική ρίζα. Αντιγράφω εδώ τις ομιλίες (που υπάρχουν και στην Wikipedia). Έχουν προκαλέσει θετικά και αρνητικά σχόλια που μπορούμε, αν θέλετε, να θυμηθούμε με τον τρόπο μας.

Στις δύο αυτές ομιλίες μπορούμε τώρα να προσθέσουμε και το κείμενο του καθηγητή Νίκου Τάτσου που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Βήμα με τίτλο _Τα δάνεια της αγγλικής γλώσσας_.

*Ομιλία Ζολώτα 26/9/1957:*
I always wished to address this Assembly in Greek, but realized that it would have been indeed "Greek" to all present in this room. I found out, however, that I could make my address in Greek which would still be English to everybody. With your permission, Mr. Chairman, l shall do it now, using with the exception of articles and prepositions, only Greek words.

Kyrie, I eulogize the archons of the Panethnic Numismatic Thesaurus and the Ecumenical Trapeza for the orthodoxy of their axioms, methods and policies, although there is an episode of cacophony of the Trapeza with Hellas. With enthusiasm we dialogue and synagonize at the synods of our didymous organizations in which polymorphous economic ideas and dogmas are analyzed and synthesized. Our critical problems such as the numismatic plethora generate some agony and melancholy. This phenomenon is characteristic of our epoch. But, to my thesis, we have the dynamism to program therapeutic practices as a prophylaxis from chaos and catastrophe. In parallel, a Panethnic unhypocritical economic synergy and harmonization in a democratic climate is basic. I apologize for my eccentric monologue. I emphasize my euharistia to you, Kyrie to the eugenic and generous American Ethnos and to the organizers and protagonists of his Amphictyony and the gastronomic symposia.​
*Ομιλία Ζολώτα 2/10/1959:*
Kyrie, it is Zeus' anathema on our epoch for the dynamism of our economies and the heresy of our economic methods and policies that we should agonize the Scylla of numismatic plethora and the Charybdis of economic anaemia. It is not my idiosyncrasy to be ironic or sarcastic, but my diagnosis would be that politicians are rather cryptoplethorists. Although they emphatically stigmatize numismatic plethora, they energize it through their tactics and practices. Our policies have to be based more on economic and less on political criteria. Our gnomon has to be a metron between political, strategic and philanthropic scopes. Political magic has always been anti-economic. In an epoch characterized by monopolies, oligopolies, monopsonies, monopolistic antagonism and polymorphous inelasticities, our policies have to be more orthological. But this should not be metamorphosed into plethorophobia, which is endemic among academic economists. Numismatic symmetry should not hyper-antagonize economic acme. A greater harmonization between the practices of the economic and numismatic archons is basic. Parallel to this, we have to synchronize and harmonize more and more our economic and numismatic policies panethnically. These scopes are more practicable now, when the prognostics of the political and economic barometer are halcyonic. The history of our didymus organizations in this sphere has been didactic and their gnostic practices will always be a tonic to the polyonymous and idiomorphous ethnical economies. The genesis of the programmed organization will dynamize these policies. Therefore, I sympathize, although not without criticism on one or two themes, with the apostles and the hierarchy of our organs in their zeal to program orthodox economic and numismatic policies, although I have some logomachy with them. I apologize for having tyrannized you with my Hellenic phraseology. In my epilogue, I emphasize my eulogy to the philoxenous autochthons of this cosmopolitan metropolis and my encomium to you, Kyrie, and the stenographers.​
*Ν. Τάτσος, Τα δάνεια της αγγλικής γλώσσας (12/10/2011):*
I eulogize this polyglot and plethoric synod of diplomats, politicians, academics, economists, ecologists, mathematicians, econometricians, demographers, technologists and other scholars and technocrats who are systematically and dynamically analyzing the economic, numismatic, ecological and energy phenomena, problems, episodes and arrhythmias of this planet and agonize for the anamorphosis of our economic and ecological systems. 

I emphasize in my prologue that I have no psychosis, rhetoric syndrome for demagogy or the scope to proselytize you with my homily to the Hellenic glossary. However, there is no amphibole that the Hellenic glossary is diachronic and ecumenical and that it has for eons stigmatized with its idiomorphic character and its plethora of lexis the history and the epistemology of this cosmos. It is neither a hypothesis nor hyperbolic to homologate that the synchronous polyglotism, its grammar and polymorphous dialects are based on lexis, synonyms, acronyms, symbols, metaphors, phraseology and glossary idioms and syntactic canons of the Hellenic glossa, its etymological thesaurus, its alphabet and its polytonic orthography. Thus, it is neither anacoluthon nor eccentric that the holon of my homily in this synod is in Hellenic . Though in such a trope that will still echo English to you. 

I

Our epoch is characterized and stigmatized by the anarchy, anomaly, arrhythmia and atony of our asthenic economic system. However, all critical endogenous and exogenous parameters of the synthetic ecumenical economic architecture have been analyzed empirically and in bathos by our epistemologists and the anatomy of the episode and its etiology are not anymore agnostic, amphibological or anapodeictic. For, in our democratic systems there is no adytum and our icon for the genesis of the crisis has been well schematized now. 

To my thesis, the genesis of the economic crisis is not symptomatic. Furthermore, to my thesis the critical parameters of this genesis are basically ethical. 

Synoptically, I have the aesthesis that our adiaphanous economic systems characterized by monopolies, oligopolies, monopsonies and a plethora of other inelasticities and asymmetries, basically symbolize the philosophy of our plutocratic system and the ideology and idiosyncrasy of some of its strategic protagonists whose apathy, enigmatic and problematic logic, pathetic praxis and policies have no euesthesia for the ecumenical euphoria. Their economic axioms and methods and basically their economic bulimia have been catastrophic and chaotic. 

I emphasize my agony and melancholy for them for not analyzing the episodes, the periodicity and the didactics of the phenomena. Their egoism and apathy have stigmatized our epoch, they have traumatized the democratic climate and their unorthodox policies have generated a hemorrhage of our economic systems. 

Their chronic egomania and megalomania and their enigmatic and problematic logic is a pathetic phenomenon. They have no idealism, their dogmas and practices are often asymmetric and in antithesis to the pneuma and the axioms of our epoch and their egoism and apathy for the ecumenical euphoria generates phobia and panic. 

Though, it is not my scope to be hyper-categorical or to hyper-dramatize the phenomenon and it is not to my ethos and idiosyncrasy to anathematize the protagonists of the economic pandemonium either. In our democratic political systems there is always an exodus from the chaos and the crisis. 

It is crystal that the economic crisis is not yet epic and that for the anacrusis of the crisis, the catharsis and metamorphosis of the economic system and the anabiosis of the economic euphoria drastic (even draconian, but not barbaric) praxes are still basic. But, they must be logical and pragmatic and our gnomon has to be a synthesis of political, economic and ecological scopes, together with philanthropic criteria. Hence, it is critical to emphasize that those prognosis techniques, diagnosis and therapeutic methodologies that are based on econometric models and other mathematical techniques are not a panacea for the anomalies of our epoch. 

The scope of our policy must be to organize a dynamic dialogue on the therapy of the economic system and not parallel monologues with stereotypes. For, with synergies, academic gnosis, epistemological methods and dialogue we can analyze and synthesize the plethora of economic ideas and dogmas. Though, our policies must be based more on economic and less on political criteria. And our strategies and policies should not be antagonistic, anachronistic, myopic or atrophic. They must be harmonized and symmetric, systematic, well organized and synchronized. And they must be based on the orthodoxy of economic theory, epistemological axioms and analysis. 

Basically, I prophesize that this odyssey, this traumatic historic phenomenon will be a paradigm of harmony and dynamic synergy between our Organization, the Pan-ethnic Numismatic Thesaurus (IMF), the European Enosis (EU) and all other pan-ethnic or peripheral organizations.

II

It is also critical to emphasize that economic policy must not be hyper-antagonistic to ecological acme. For, to my thesis, the dilemma “economic euphoria or ecological acme” is a pseudo-dilemma. In antithesis, a greater harmonization between economic and ecological policies and practices is basic. 

The ecological catastrophe is not a symptomatic phenomenon and my prognosis is that it is not an epidermic or ephemeral phenomenon either. It is a pandemic episode and an endemic phenomenon of our axiomatic system. It is also a drama, a trauma, an anathema and a stigma of our epoch. 

In parenthesis, I homologate that I am dysthymic with all those egocentric and myopic politicians, technocrats, economic colossus or economic oligarchs who with their apathy, frenetic praxis, hysteric and psychotic syndromes and ephemeral policies base their plutocracy and monocracy on unethical, non-deontological and asymmetric practices with myriads of problems. We are all martyrs of their adiaphorism and economic bulimia and paradoxically, I have the aesthesis that it is only those protagonists that do not panic with their egoism and aphasia. 

New ideas, new methods, new technologies and new techniques for new ecological and biological systems are basic and drastic therapeutical practices without hysteresis are critical to pause the problem. New empirical methods and new holistic and horizontal analyses are also basic as an antidote to the phenomenon. 

There is no amphibole that we have the gnosis, the enthusiasm and the dynamism to program therapeutic practices for the economic anemia and the ecological chaos and catastrophe. But there is no magic, automatic or anodynous exodus from the crisis. Diagnostic methods, therapeutic schemes and strategies must be analyzed and synthesized based on a democratic climate and non-dogmatic or egocentric dialogue. For, the dialogue being in diametric antithesis with the monologue is characterized by the synthesis of ideas and its democratic pneuma and axioms. Though, our prognostic, diagnostic and therapeutic practices must be logical and pragmatic and in harmony with our dogmas and ideas.

We must generate and organize new techniques, new technologies and new ideas as a therapy to the climatic anomalies of the planet, without stereotypes or geopolitical antagonism. Thus, while chemicals, petroleum and the plethora of other non ecological morphs of energy are catastrophic, agro-ecological methods, photoelectric, hydraulic, hydro-electric and other ecological and biological types and categories of energy that are still in practice in embryonic morph are central as antidotes and will diachronically metamorphose the physiognomy, physiology and morphology of our ecumenical clima. 

In my epilogue, I apologize for having tyrannized you with my monologue and sympathize me for my Hellenic acrobatic phraseology and etymological glossary that was based on lexical hyperboles, synonyms and symbolic metaphors. My apologies also for my cynical, caustic and anaglyph tone about the chaos of the economic crisis and the polymorph episodes of the ecological catastrophe. 

I emphasize my eucharistia to all of you, diplomats and scholars, to the plethora of technocrats and analysts, to the technicians, the organizers, and generally to all eponymous and anonymous protagonists of these synods. All our synods have generated schemes of synergies and they have been isometrically dynamic, with all of us agonizing with zeal for the anamorphosis of the economic system and the metamorphosis of the climate of this planet. 

I am also enthusiastic with the atmosphere of our synods and the euphoria of gnosis and praxis under the aegis of our Organization. And although it is not my scope to propagandize for our Organization, I emphasize that I am fanatically enthusiastic about its colossal and prototype analyses, its epistemological bibles and periodicals and generally its bibliographic thesaurus. In parallel, I am enthusiastic about its gigantic anode and acme. This Organization of homogenous ethnos is, as a catalyst of synergies and empirical analysis, pragmatically monadic. However, it will be hypocritical not to homologate some skepticism about the prosthesis or proselytism of other ethnos to the OECD. 

My eucharistia to the Hellenic Politeia and to the eugenic, philoxenous autochthons of this cosmopolitan metropolis. I shall be nostalgic of the fantastic and phantasmagoric panorama of this polis, its physical thesaurus, the atmosphere of its cosmopolitan centre and generally its aura. Paris is pragmatically an ideal polis. A geographical paradise. An idyllic, plethoric, graphic, polyphyletic and non- xenophobic metropolis. A cosmopolitan centre with myriads of museums, palaces of aristocrats, theatres, operas, athletic centers and stadiums and plethora of other historical and panoramic scenes. I homologate that I am a fanatic Francophile, though still not as much a fanatic francophone. I shall also be nostalgic of our oenophile gastronomic symposia.

My encomiums to the charismatic hegemony of this Organization, you Angel for your pathos, dynamism, rhetoric charisma, fantasy, gigantic energy, stochastic analysis and scholastic zeal. All these charisma, together with your titanic physical and pneumatic enthusiasm have dynamized OECD and have metamorphosed the physiognomy of this Organization. All these charisma emphatically characterize you as an agonistes and patriarch of this Organization. 

My eulogy and agape to all of you and... to phrase something in prototype and authentic English, «I’ll miss you all !». ​


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2011)

I would rather call it an apocalypsis of meandering glossophantasy.


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2011)

Nay, it is an apotheosis of pseudophilus glossaries! A thesaurus of deadalic gloss-oneiroxes! :laugh:


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2011)

And I could add that it is a hyperbole and catachresis!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2011)

A prosbole to amphi opthalmi! (ophthalmuses?)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2011)

The esthisis of tachychardia has gotten me as I could not stand to read this anomaly of language anymore... :) 

Σοβαρά τώρα, μήπως έτσι ξεκίνησαν τα greeklish;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2011)

Νομίζω πως το κακό αυτών των κειμένων είναι πως δημιουργούν, σε εμάς τους Έλληνες, την λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι όντως μπορεί κάποιος να συντάξει τέτοιο κείμενο στα αγγλικά με ελληνικές λέξεις. Ο πολύς κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτή είναι απλώς μια τεχνική επίδειξη που λίγο νόημα βγάζει -αν βγάζει. Ιδίως τα κείμενα του Ζολώτα, γράφτηκαν για την εντύπωση και μόνο και προφανώς αυτό το γνώριζε ο ίδιος. Η ζημιά γίνεται όταν χρησιμοποιούνται ως επιχείρημα για τον πλούτο της ελληνικής έναντι των άλλων γλωσσών.

Το πιο αστείο είναι ότι σχεδόν πάντα όταν μιλάνε για φτώχεια λεξιλογίου, άλλων γλωσσών, αναφέρονται στην αγγλική, που αποτελεί ειρωνεία γιατί η αγγλική έχει το μεγαλύτερο λεξιλόγιο όλων των γλωσσών.

Πριν λίγες μέρες, είχα την γνωστή συζήτηση περί πλούτου γλωσσών. Εγώ απέναντι σε 5 φοιτήτριες (ψυχολογίας και αρχιτεκτονικής). Μάλιστα η μία ήταν φοιτήτρια αγγλικής φιλολογίας. Αφού τούς είπα τα γνωστά περί πλούτου γλωσσών, η υποψήφια φιλολόγος μού λέει:

-ναι, αλλά η ελληνική είναι πιο πλούσια γλώσσα σε εκφραστικότητα, γι' αυτό οι Άγγλοι δανείστηκαν αυτές τις λέξεις
-τι έτος είσαι;
-τρίτο

Τριτοετής φοιτήτρια αγγλικής φιλολογίας και δεν έμαθε ότι οι γλώσσες είναι όσο εκφραστικές χρειάζονται οι ομιλητές της. Με την κοινή λογική να το πάρει κανείς, μπορεί να δει ότι δεν γίνεται μια γλώσσα να έχει μια συγκεκριμένη εκφραστική ανάγκη και να την αναζητάει εξαρχής σε άλλες γλώσσες. Φανταστείτε τον Άγγλο να λέει "θέλω μια λέξη που να δηλώνει αυτό που παίζουμε διαφορετικούς ρόλους σε μια σκηνή, ας ανοίξω 100 ετυμολογικά λεξικά που δεν υπάρχουν στην εποχή μου για να δω ποια γλώσσα έχει τέτοια λέξη".

Αυτός ο πλούτος της γλώσσας είναι μεταφυσικός. Λένε "δεν μπορούσαν οι Άγγλοι να έχουν δική τους λέξη για το θέατρο γιατί δεν είναι πλούσια η γλώσσα τους". Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτός ο πλούτος που επιτρέπει την δημιουργία λέξεων ή όχι, ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει. Σαφώς η δομή της ελληνικής επιτρέπει κάποια πράγματα διαφορετικά: κάνει εύκολα σύνθετες και δημιουργεί ατέλειωτα παράγωγα με την πλαστικότητα των παραγωγικών καταλήξεων. Ωστόσο οι δάνειες λέξεις που πήρε ο Άγγλος είναι συνήθως πιο βασικές. Οι δε περίπλοκες λέξεις, παράγωγα και σύνθετα, είναι από σπάνιες ως εξαιρετικά σπάνιες. Η καθημερινή ομιλία του Άγγλου περιέχει ελληνικά δάνεια σε πάρα πολύ μικρό βαθμό (της τάξης του 3-5%).


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2011)

Asynartete logos
(όχι το μήνυμα του ελληγενή, οι λόγοι).


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι οι μεταφραστές μπορούν να καταθέσουν πολλές μαρτυρίες για τον :curse: :curse: πλούτο της ελληνικής γλώσσας...


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2011)

...
Kyrie eleison! (e-mass*, kata to mega eleos Sou, deometha Sou, epakouson kai eleison) Psychedelia! :inno:

Kyrie Eleison (_Mass in F minor_) - Electric Prunes







*ηλελειτουργία, ηλετρισάγιο (μια που τρίτωσε), ηλεξορκισμός


----------



## pidyo (Oct 12, 2011)

I was so taleporized by the anagnosis of that skyvalon that I am left logosless.

My mother cries down the cemetery, so does Virgin Mary.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2011)

Pidyo, there is no apophyge of the anagnorisis of your trauma. We sympathise with your prosopic problem. 

(Κι όμως, όλες οι λέξεις αυτές υπαρχουν στο OED, το τι σημαίνουν είναι άλλη ιστορία)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2011)

SBE said:


> Pidyo, there is no apophyge of the anagnorisis of your trauma. We sympathise with your prosopic problem.
> 
> (Κι όμως, όλες οι λέξεις αυτές υπαρχουν στο OED, το τι σημαίνουν είναι άλλη ιστορία)


 
Ναι, αλλά δεν το λες σωστά. Έπρεπε να γράψεις:

Pidyo, hyparxis ohi of apophyge of the anagnorisis of idion trauma. We sympathise with your prosopic problem.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2011)

Μόνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις, ενώ καταλαβαίνω τι θέλω να πω εγώ (άσχετο αν λέω για αρχαία δράματα και κορινθιακούς κίονες).


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2011)

Σου πρόσθεσε απλώς μερικές ακόμα ελληνοφανείς λέξεις σε αυτό που έγραψες... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2011)

Τσκ, τσκ, δεν έχει γνώσεις αρχαίας ελληνικής σύνταξης.:twit:


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους ανθρώπους που νιώθουν ρίγη συγκίνησης για την ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας, για τα επιτεύγματα των αρχαίων προγόνων μας, για το γεγονός ότι η Δύση βρήκε στους κλασικούς έτοιμες έννοιες και λέξεις και μπόλιασε την Αναγέννηση, αλλά και μέχρι σήμερα τις αξιοποιεί για να διαχειρίζεται την επιστημονική ορολογία. Το ίδιο καλά νιώθω κι εγώ μ’ αυτή την υπόθεση και την ομορφιά της, αρκεί να μην παίρνει διαστάσεις που δεν έχει και να μη χρησιμοποιείται σαν επιχείρημα για άσχετα πράγματα.

Όταν έκανε ο Ζολώτας την πρώτη του ομιλία με αυτό το εύρημα, είχε την πλάκα του και το γλωσσολογικό ενδιαφέρον του. Μία παράγραφος ήταν όλη κι όλη. Η επανάληψη όμως έγινε φαρσοκωμωδία. Τι θα μπορούσε να πετύχει το εικοσαπλάσιο μήκος; Το λεξικό του Κωνσταντινίδη έχει 1270 σελίδες με αγγλικές λέξεις ελληνικής προέλευσης. Αν ο σκοπός της ομιλίας ήταν να πει κάτι για την οικονομία και την οικολογία, αυτός χάθηκε στο γλωσσικό αλαλούμ. Αν ο σκοπός της ήταν να αποδείξει την επιρροή της ελληνικής στην αγγλική, μάλλον έδειξε πόσο πρέπει να αποφεύγει κανείς τα ελληνικά στη χρήση της αγγλικής γλώσσας — αν θέλει να είναι κατανοητός. Προσπαθώ π.χ. να φανταστώ τον μορφωμένο Άγγλο να προσπαθεί να αποκωδικοποιήσει το _euesthesia_ στο «policies have no euesthesia for the ecumenical euphoria». Η λέξη υπάρχει μόνο σε ιατρικά λεξικά με τη σημασία «φυσιολογική κατάσταση των αισθήσεων». Και από εκεί μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε ολόκληρο κουβάρι άσκοπων ακροβασιών. Θυμίζει κάποια φτιαχτά κείμενα που βάζουν νέους να μιλάνε αποκλειστικά με ξενόφερτες λέξεις («Μπήκα στο σάιτ και έκανα νταουνλόουντ ένα απ για μομπάιλ»). Ψεύτικα κείμενα για να στηρίξουν ψεύτικα επιχειρήματα.

Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ. There is no empathy here.
:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 13, 2011)

Να άλλη μια κακοπαθημένη λέξη (empathy). Το τι _εμπάθειες _έχουν δει τα όμματά μας... 



nickel said:


> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους ανθρώπους που νιώθουν ρίγη συγκίνησης [...] για τα επιτεύγματα των αρχαίων προγόνων *μας*,


.."μας"; Να κάνουμε ένα συγκριτικό τεστ DNA σύγχρονων ελλήνων με αρχαίους; Όλο και κάποια τρίχα του Αγαμέμνονα θα βρέθηκε στο θόλο, δεν μπορεί.

Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τους ανθρώπους που, από την πολλή πλύση εγκεφάλου του σχολείου και της κρατικής πολιτικής και από την πολλή ανάγκη για μεγαλειώδη εθνική ταυτότητα, θεωρούν ότι οι κάτοικοι της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας - οι οποίοι απέχουν πάνω από 2.000 χρόνια από τους κατοίκους της αρχαίας Ελλάδας και αποτελούν προϊόν διασταύρωσης πολλών λαών (Ρωμαίοι, Φράγκοι, Αλβανοί, Τούρκοι, Βούλγαροι, για να αναφέρω μόνο τους πιο γνωστούς και προφανείς), και των οποίων η κουλτούρα και ο τρόπος ζωής απέχει παρασάγγας από εκείνα των αρχαίων - είναι "απόγονοι" των αρχαίων Ελλήνων και μοναδικοί δικαιούχοι της πολιτιστικής τους κληρονομιάς (ε δεν άφησαν και διαθήκη βλέπεις οι μακαρίτες). 

Για μένα, κληρονόμοι του αρχαίου ελληνικού πολιτισμού είναι όλη η ανθρωπότητα, και απόγονοι των δημιουργών του είναι όσοι τον εκτιμούν, τον σέβονται και τον αξιοποιούν έμπρακτα. Είτε γεννήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα είτε στη Γαλλία είτε στην Κίνα είτε στο Άλφα του Κενταύρου.

Και έχω πρόβλημα και με τα ρίγη συγκίνησης, γιατί έχω πρόβλημα γενικώς με τα καλάμια, και να με συγχωρούν οι "απόγονοι των αρχαίων Ελλήνων" που δεν σέβομαι το ρίγος τους, αλλά νομίζω ότι μάλλον αντιπυρετικό χρειάζονται.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Ελπίζω να μην κατηγορηθώ για προγονοπληξία, ούτε σε προγονόπληκτους αναφερόμουν. Απ' όπου κι αν κρατά η σκούφια σου, η ανάπτυξη της γνώσης σ' έναν τόπο και η μεταλαμπάδευσή της από πολιτισμό σε πολιτισμό έχουν τη δική τους ομορφιά. Εγώ λατρεύω τον τρόπο που ο αγγλοσαξονικός πολιτισμός αφομοίωσε στοιχεία από Έλληνες, Ρωμαίους, Κέλτες, Σκανδιναβούς, Γερμανούς, Γάλλους και πάει λέγοντας — και αγγλικό αίμα δεν έχω στις φλέβες μου. Η προγονοπληξία, αλλά και κάθε άλλη μανία, είναι στοιχείο αποπροσανατολισμού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 13, 2011)

Συγγνώμη αν ακούστηκαν κάπως έντονα αυτά που είπα, και λυπάμαι αν φάνηκε ότι τα απηύθυνα σε εσένα. Είχα κατα νου, όπως κατάλαβες, τους προγονόπληκτους συμπατριώτες μας, και πήρα αφορμή από αυτό που είπες (αυτό το μικρό "μας") για να πω τη γνώμη μου για την προγονοπληξία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2011)

Υπάρχουν προγονόπληκτοι, εδώ;


----------



## Philip (Oct 13, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> .."μας"; Να κάνουμε ένα συγκριτικό τεστ DNA σύγχρονων ελλήνων με αρχαίους; Όλο και κάποια τρίχα του Αγαμέμνονα θα βρέθηκε στο θόλο, δεν μπορεί.


 
Από το Smithsonian.
"The newest technique for answering the question of who settled Iceland is genetic studies. Even before these advances took place, the dark eyes and red hair of some Icelanders suggested a non-Scandinavian origin. However, the studies have fluctuated wildly in their conclusions, some estimating 86% Scandinavian genetic markers, while others estimating 98% Celtic! The most recent study suggests up to 50% of the women in Iceland were likely of Celtic stock.

Why does this study base its conclusion on women in Iceland? Mitochondrial DNA is inherited, unchanged except for random mutations, from one's mother. It is thought to be the key to unlocking long-term population movements. Based on comparisons of Icelandic mitochondrial DNA with other European populations, Icelandic women are most similar to the Welsh and British. While the sagas speak often of Irish slaves, perhaps the term really meant Celtic peoples from the Western Isles, and not Irish alone.

Other DNA traces suggest Icelandic women share DNA not only with Scandinavians and people of the British Isles, but also with the Saami, Finns, Russians, Germans, Austrians, Turks, and others. This unique blend means Icelanders are not closely related to any single population."

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια τέτοια μελέτη για τους Έλληνες (και Ελληνίδες :))



nickel said:


> και αγγλικό αίμα δεν έχω στις φλέβες μου



ισλανδικό, ίσως;:)


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2011)

Τα ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα
μου τα 'πες με το πρώτο σου το γάλα

Μα τώρα που ξυπνήσανε τα φίδια
εσύ φοράς τα αρχαία σου στολίδια
και δε δακρύζεις ποτέ σου, μάνα μου Ελλάς
που τα παιδιά σου σκλάβους ξεπουλάς

Μα τότε που στη μοίρα μου μιλούσα
είχες ντυθεί τα αρχαία σου τα λούσα
και στο παζάρι με πήρες, γύφτισα μαϊμού
Ελλάδα, Ελλάδα, μάνα του καημού

Μα τώρα που η φωτιά φουντώνει πάλι
εσύ κοιτάς τα αρχαία σου τα κάλλη
και στις αρένες του κόσμου, μάνα μου Ελλάς
το ίδιο ψέμα πάντα κουβαλάς


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2011)

Δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι προγονόπληκτη αλλά θεωρώ εξίσου βλακώδη με την προγονοπληξία το αντίθετό της, το ότι δηλαδή ορισμένοι είναι 100% σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας σύγχρονος Έλληνας που να έχει σχέση με τους αρχαίους κατοίκους της χώρας αυτής. Οι οπαδοί και των δύο απόψεων προέρχονται σε τελική ανάλυση από την ίδια εσφαλμένη αντίληψη της αρχαίας ιστορίας μας, τα περί περασμένων μεγαλείων κλπκλπ. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για τις δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. 

Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, εμείς είμαστε η εξέλιξη των ΑΗΠ. Ο ταπεινός και ίσως και αντιπαθής (ή για ορισμένους ανύπαρκτος) πολιτισμός μας του 21ου αιώνα είναι η εξέλιξη όλων αυτών που κληρονομήσαμε. Εμείς. Όχι οι Σουηδοί ή οι Ιάπωνες. Αυτοί έχουν κληρονομήσει κάτι διαφορετικό από το δικό μας, πιο σχετικό με το δικό τους χώρο. 

Επίσης θα απογοητεύσω όσους πιστεύουν ότι η ελληνική πολιτιστική κληρονομία ανήκει σε όλους τους λαούς κλπ. Οι Κινέζοι π.χ. θα γέλαγαν αν το άκουγαν αυτό. Το ότι έτυχε κάποιοι ΑΗΠ να πουν και να κάνουν πρώτοι κάποια πράγματα δε σημαίνει ότι σκοτώνονται ντε και καλά όλοι να τα υιοθετήσουν. Κι οι Γάλλοι ήταν οι πρώτοι που συστηματοποίησαν τη σύγχρονη μαγειρική, αλλά πολλοί της "ανθρωπότητας" ίσως να αηδίαζαν κιόλας με τη γαλλική κουζίνα.


----------



## fourioti (Oct 14, 2011)

Μελετώ ακόμα τη γλώσσα και τον πολιτισμό των '' αρχαίων ημών προγόνων''.Δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα στην προγονολατρεία. Με συναρπάζει όμως το σύνολο του αρχαίου πολιτισμού.Δεν κατάπια την καραμέλα της σκλαβιάς των 400 χρόνων ως υπεύθυνης για τα δεινά του λαού τούτου που στην πλειοψηφία του θεωρώ ''απολίτιστο και αγράμματο'' (αυτό αποτελεί και μόνιμο βάσανό μου ). Σκέφτομαι πως είναι κρίμα, να ζεις σε αυτό το φυσικό και πολιτιστικό περιβάλλον, να έχεις γύρω σου τα σημάδια ενός αρχαίου πολιτισμού και να αναλώνεσαι στα ευτελή εισαγόμενα, να χάνεις τη γλώσσα σου, να μην μπορείς να προστατεύσεις καμιά παράδοση, κανένα μνημείο.Πολυ δε περισσότερο να ανέχεσαι να κυβερνάσαι από ανίκανους πολιτικάντηδες. '''Ομοιος ομοίω...'' θα μου πείτε, και θα έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Μεγάλωσα με τους ποιητές και τους λογοτέχνες και αυτό έχει το τίμημά του, δυστυχώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι προγονόπληκτη αλλά θεωρώ εξίσου βλακώδη με την προγονοπληξία το αντίθετό της, το ότι δηλαδή ορισμένοι είναι 100% σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας σύγχρονος Έλληνας που να έχει σχέση με τους αρχαίους κατοίκους της χώρας αυτής.



Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς με το "σχέση" και τι με το "κανένας". Σαφέστατα υπάρχουν πολλοί Νεοέλληνες που δεν έχουν απολύτως καμμία σχέση με ελληνικό αίμα, σε κάποιο μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου (γιατί αν πάμε πολύ προς τα πίσω όλοι από το ίδιο αίμα είμαστε) -ας ορίσουμε δηλαδή το "αρχαίοι Έλληνες" στο 2000 π.Χ.

Τώρα, αν σχέση ορίζεις το να έχει κάποιος έστω και έναν αρχαίο πρόγονο ως συγγενή, αυτό είναι απατηλή συγγένεια. Οι πρόγονοί σου είναι χιλιάδες, αν όχι εκατομμύρια. Γενικά, υπάρχουν έθνη ή φυλές που μπορείς να πεις με μεγάλη ασφάλεια ότι είναι απόγονοι των προγονικών φυλών που ζούσαν στα μέρη τους, αν έχουν αρκετά τεκμηριωμένη γεωγραφική απομόνωση. Εμείς όμως είμαστε στην αντίπερα όχθη· από εδώ πέρασαν (η σάρα και η μάρα)³. Κοινώς, πολλοί από εμάς έχουν σε κάποιον βαθμό σχέση με τους αρχαίους Έλληνες, όχι όμως όλοι ούτε και σε βαθμό που δικαιώνει τον χαρακτηρισμό Νεοέλληνες για εμάς και όχι π.χ. για τους Βούλγαρους. Είναι δε σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι οι μετανάστες από Μ. Ασία και Πόντο έχουν περισσότερους Έλληνες προγόνους και λόγω γεωγραφικής απομόνωσης αλλά και λόγω του ότι συγκατοικούσαν με αλλόθρησκους (σε αντίθεση με τους Ελλαδίτες που συγκατοικούσαν με ομόθρησκους Σλάβους).



SBE said:


> Κι οι Γάλλοι ήταν οι πρώτοι που συστηματοποίησαν τη σύγχρονη μαγειρική, αλλά πολλοί της "ανθρωπότητας" ίσως να αηδίαζαν κιόλας με τη γαλλική κουζίνα.


 
Ναι, αλλά η κουζίνα είναι θέμα γούστου -και πώς θα μάθεις- ενώ η επιστήμη όχι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα με τη μελέτη αυτών των ζητημάτων είναι όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει επιστημονική έρευνα, που υπάρχει και εξελίσσεται όπως όλα τα επιστημονικά πεδία και δεν περιορίζεται στη μελέτη της Ισλανδίας, αλλά ότι οι ερευνητές μπορεί να πουν πράγματα που έρχονται σε αντίθεση με υποθέσεις ιστορικές και φιλοσοφικές που έχουν ριζώσει βαθιά στο μυαλό μας και κινδυνεύουν να χαρακτηριστούν ρατσιστές, γραφικοί, μεροληπτικοί κλπ. Επιπλέον, επειδή η επιστήμη εξελίσσεται δεν είναι απίθανο να υπάρχουν αντιφάσεις, αλλά νομίζω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές υπάρχουν κάποια γενικώς αποδεκτά (μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου, πάντα). 

Παράδειγμα που το βγάζω από το μυαλό μου και δεν έχει σχέση με υπαρκτά κλπ: έστω λοιπόν ότι οι ερευνητές λένε ότι οι κάτοικοι της χώρας Χ, απ'όπου έχει περάσει η σάρα και η μάρα, έχουν κάποιο γενετικό χαρακτηριστικό, ας το πούμε Α, σε μεγάλο ποσοστό (π.χ. 60%). Το Α δεν το έχουν οι γείτονές τους, οι Υ και Ζ, σε αξιόλογο ποσοστό. Το έχουν όμως κάποιοι μακρυνοί γείτονες, οι Ω, που μας λένε τα ιστορικά στοιχεία ότι ήταν αποικία των αρχαίων κατοίκων της Χ, ας τους πούμε αρχαίους Χ. 
Επίσης οι Χ έχουν και το Β σε μεγάλο ποσοστό, το οποίο όμως το έχουν κι οι Υ, Ζ και Ω (και κανένας άλλος πουθενά). 
Και φυσικά έχουν και το υπόλοιπο αλφάβητο σε διάφορους βαθμούς.

Τι θα υποθέσεις; Οι δικές μου υποθέσεις: Οι Χ και οι Ω έχουν κοινό πρόγονο που δεν τον μοιράζονται με τους Υ και Ζ. 
Το Β το μεταδώσανε οι Χ στους Υ και Ζ και όχι το αντίστροφο. 
Ο πρόγονος των Χ και Ω είχε το Α, το Β και άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που όμως δεν ήταν μοναδικά. Όμως δεν έχουμε βρει κανέναν αρχαίο Χ γιατί στην περιοχή των Χ καίνε τους νεκρούς από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων και έχουν γίνει όλοι οι πρόγονοι στάχτη και μπούρμπερη. Υπάρχει επομένως αρχαίος Χ; Και είναι οι σύγχρονοι Χ απόγονοί του; Το ερώτημα δεν είναι φιλοσοφικό. Αν μάλιστα επιβεβαιώνεται από άλλα στοιχεία (ιστορικά, γλωσσολογικά κλπ) δεν έχει νόημα η αμφισβήτηση. 
Αυτό το ένα μικρό και ασήμαντο χαρακτηριστικό είναι όλο; Μα φυσικά, για ποιες άλλες διαφορές μιλάμε; Όλοι ανήκουμε στο ίδιο είδος και δε διαφέρουμε πολύ οι Έλληνες από τους ιθαγενείς της Αυστραλίας ή τους Εσκιμώους. 
Επαναλαμβάνω, το παράδειγμα είναι τυχαίο. Όπως είπα και πριν, για μένα η πολιτιστική, γλωσσική κλπ συνέχεια είναι πιο καθοριστική. 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι διαφωνώ τόσο πολύ με τις απόψεις της fourioti


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2011)

Συμφωνώ και με την πρώτη:


fourioti said:


> Μελετώ ακόμα τη γλώσσα και τον πολιτισμό των ''αρχαίων ημών προγόνων''. Δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα στην προγονολατρεία. Με συναρπάζει όμως το σύνολο του αρχαίου πολιτισμού.



και με τη δεύτερη θέση σου:


fourioti said:


> Σκέφτομαι πως είναι κρίμα να ζεις σε αυτό το φυσικό και πολιτιστικό περιβάλλον, να έχεις γύρω σου τα σημάδια ενός αρχαίου πολιτισμού και να αναλώνεσαι στα ευτελή εισαγόμενα, να χάνεις τη γλώσσα σου, να μην μπορείς να προστατεύσεις καμιά παράδοση, κανένα μνημείο.



αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε ακολουθήσω στην ενδιάμεση γενίκευση:


fourioti said:


> του λαού τούτου που στην πλειοψηφία του θεωρώ ''απολίτιστο και αγράμματο''.


 Θα προτιμούσα να έλεγες "απληροφόρητο", "χαμένο στο χάος μιας παρωχημένης εκπαίδευσης", "πειθαναγκασμένο από στρεβλά πρότυπα λαϊφστάιλ", "ποδηγετούμενο από σκουπιδοτηλεόραση" και άλλα παρόμοια. Αλλά κάθε φορά που εκστομίζω τα παραπάνω αναρωτιέμαι το μερίδιο της ευθύνης όλων όσων δεν συγκαταλέγουν τον εαυτό τους στην εν λόγω κατηγορία...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2011)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον από πάνω συμφωνούντα και με ένα απάνθισμα των απόψεων όλων. :) 

Μήπως αυτό που έγραψα ταιριάζει στα κοψίδια;


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει το DNA και τα γονίδια με τη γλώσσα, τον πολιτισμό και την εθνική ταυτότητα που ο καθένας νιώθει ότι έχει, αν έχει.
Σε μια γενιά μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν αυτά, π.χ. οι Ελληνοαμερικανοί, και δεν νομίζω πως είναι βιολογικοί οι λόγοι που μας ωθούν προς μια ή περισσότερες κατευθύνσεις σε αυτά τα θέματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2011)

daeman said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει το DNA και τα γονίδια με τη γλώσσα, τον πολιτισμό και την εθνική ταυτότητα που ο καθένας νιώθει ότι έχει, αν έχει.
> Σε μια γενιά μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν αυτά, π.χ. οι Ελληνοαμερικανοί, και δεν νομίζω πως είναι βιολογικοί οι λόγοι που μας ωθούν προς μια ή περισσότερες κατευθύνσεις σε αυτά τα θέματα.


 
Δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση. Δεν υπάρχει "φυλετικό DNA". Απλά κάποιοι θέλουν να νιώθουν γνήσιοι απόγονοι® και πιστεύουν ότι αυτό τούς μεταδίδει κάποια μεταφυσικά χαρίσματα ή τούς ονομάζει κληρονόμους®.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 14, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς με το "σχέση" και τι με το "κανένας". Σαφέστατα υπάρχουν πολλοί Νεοέλληνες που δεν έχουν απολύτως καμμία σχέση με ελληνικό αίμα, σε κάποιο μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου (γιατί αν πάμε πολύ προς τα πίσω όλοι από το ίδιο αίμα είμαστε) -ας ορίσουμε δηλαδή το "αρχαίοι Έλληνες" στο 2000 π.Χ.



Ναι, αλλά οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο χρονικό όριο δεν θα είναι τελικά αυθαίρετο;



> Κοινώς, πολλοί από εμάς έχουν σε κάποιον βαθμό σχέση με τους αρχαίους Έλληνες, όχι όμως όλοι ούτε και σε βαθμό που δικαιώνει τον χαρακτηρισμό Νεοέλληνες για εμάς και όχι π.χ. για τους Βούλγαρους.



Χμ... υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία που δικαιώνουν τον χαρακτηρισμό στην περίπτωσή μας περισσότερο απ' ό,τι σ' αυτήν λ.χ. των Βουλγάρων. Η γλώσσα και η βούληση αυτοπροσδιορισμού προς τη συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Ναι, βέβαια, δεν πρόκειται για βιολογικά κριτήρια, αλλά ποιοι λόγοι επιβάλλουν τη χρήση αποκλειστικά βιολογικών κριτηρίων;



> Είναι δε σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι οι μετανάστες από Μ. Ασία και Πόντο έχουν περισσότερους Έλληνες προγόνους και λόγω γεωγραφικής απομόνωσης αλλά και λόγω του ότι συγκατοικούσαν με αλλόθρησκους (σε αντίθεση με τους Ελλαδίτες που συγκατοικούσαν με ομόθρησκους Σλάβους)



Είναι; Εξαρτάται πότε θα θέσεις τα χρονικά όρια της σύγκρισης. Η συμβίωση Μικρασιατών και Ποντίων αποκλειστικά (ή μάλλον κυρίως) με αλλόθρησκους είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο φαινόμενο. Επιπλέον, αν θέσεις το χρονικό όριο αρκετά παλαιότερα θα πρέπει να θέσεις ως προαπαιτούμενο το ότι ο πληθυσμός της Μ. Ασίας συνολικά ήταν από την Αρχαιότητα αμιγώς ελληνικός φυλετικά. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να ισχυρισθεί κάτι τέτοιο, διότι έτσι θα ξεχάσει τόσους άλλους επιχώριους ινδοευρωπαϊκούς λαούς της αρχαίας Μικρασίας, συν τους Ιρανικούς πληθυσμούς, μετέπειτα τους διάφορους πληθυσμούς του Καυκάσου κ.λπ. Εν συνεχεία, η παραδοχή του ότι οι επιμειξίες ήταν πρακτικά δυνατές μόνο με ομόθρησκους μου φαίνεται αμφισβητήσιμη... Νομίζω ότι τελικά μόνο το γλωσσικό κριτήριο μπορεί να βοηθήσει, ενώ τα όποια φυλετικά/ βιολογικά μας οδηγούν σε μια ατέρμονη συζήτηση χωρίς μεγάλες ελπίδες για αποτελέσματα.

Άλλωστε, μια και το θέμα μας είναι καταρχήν η αρχαία κληρονομιά, δεν βλέπω γιατί θα έπρεπε να δώσουμε βάρος σε κριτήρια που για τους ΑΗΠ μάλλον δεν είχαν σημασία, αντί να εστιάσουμε στο γλωσσικό και πολιτιστικό στοιχείο. Από την άποψη αυτή είναι σαφές ότι όταν ο ελληνισμός εξαπλώνεται στην τότε οικουμένη δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να δεχτεί στους κόλπους του φυλετικά ξένους. Και να οι "αδελφοποιήσεις" Σπάρτης κι Ιεροσολύμων, να κι οι Φοίνικες της Τύρου και της Σιδώνος που μια χαρά εμφανίζονται ως Έλληνες και μετέχουν σε Ολυμπιάδες κι ό,τι άλλο θες. Οι μύθοι υπήρχαν ήδη για να αποδείξουν τους παλαιόθεν δεσμούς, κι αν δεν υπήρχαν κατασκευάζονταν επί τούτου και γίνονταν απ' όλους δεκτοί χωρίς αντιρρήσεις. Καλή θέληση να υπήρχε κι όλα γίνονταν.

Επομένως, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην αισθάνομαι δικό μου κάτι το οποίο συνέβη στα μέρη όπου γεννήθηκα, κατά μείζονα λόγο όταν μιλώ μια γλώσσα που κατάγεται άμεσα από την αρχαιοελληνική. Φυσικά, δικό μου δεν σημαίνει αποκλειστικά δικό μου:). Επιπλέον, η διαπίστωση και τα αισθήματα μπορεί να αφορούν και τους υπόλοιπους που πέρασαν από τον ίδιο γεωγραφικό χώρο και συνέβαλαν με τον τρόπο τους σ' αυτό που είναι η σύγχρονη Ελλάδα. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το βιολογικό κριτήριο μου μοιάζει από κάθε άποψη ατελέσφορο για τη σύναψη του δεσμού με το παρελθόν (κι, από μερικές απόψεις, εύλογα επικίνδυνο).

Τέλος, θα έπρεπε ίσως να συζητήσουμε κάποτε το πώς ακριβώς αντιλαμβανόμαστε αυτήν την αρχαία κληρονομιά. Με όρους σχολικής ιστορίας (κλασσικοί χρόνοι με μπόλικη Αθήνα, κάμποση Σπάρτη, Μεγαλέξανδρο και... μπάστα); Δηλαδή με τους όρους της κακοραμμένης προσαρμογής στον ιδρυτικό μύθο του νεοελληνικού εθνικού κράτους των παρωχημένων αντιλήψεων της Δυτικής Ευρώπης του 19ου αι.; Δεν είναι αντιφατικό να έχουμε προσκολληθεί σε μια τόσο επιλεκτική (μάλλον προκρούστεια) θεώρηση της ιστορικής κληρονομιάς, όταν την ίδια ώρα διατυμπανίζουμε τα διάφορα περί εθνικής και γλωσσικής συνέχειας; Σαφώς συνέχεια (χρονική), αλλά συνέχεια που λαμβάνει υπόψη όλες τις εποχές και όλους τους παράγοντες (κυρίως ανθρώπινους) που διαμόρφωσαν την Ιστορία. 

Και, διευρύνοντας τους χρονικούς (κι όχι μόνο) ορίζοντες, δεν είναι και τόσο κακό να είναι κανείς γασμούλος. Πλούτος είναι να έχεις ως σημεία αναφοράς πολλές και διάφορες πολιτιστικές κληρονομιές. Δικοί μου λοιπόν κι οι Βιλλαρδουίνοι κι οι Κορνάροι, δικός μου ο Κάλβος κι ο Σολωμός, δικοί μου κι άλλοι πολλοί που δεν θα περνούσαν με τίποτε τα φυλετικά τεστ, κι αρκετοί ούτε καν τα πολιτιστικά τεστ μιας ελληνικότητας καθορισμένης με βάση τις συνήθεις νεοελληνικές αντιλήψεις.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2011)

daeman said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει το DNA και τα γονίδια με τη γλώσσα, τον πολιτισμό και την εθνική ταυτότητα που ο καθένας νιώθει ότι έχει, αν έχει.
> Σε μια γενιά μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν αυτά, π.χ. οι Ελληνοαμερικανοί, και δεν νομίζω πως είναι βιολογικοί οι λόγοι που μας ωθούν προς μια ή περισσότερες κατευθύνσεις σε αυτά τα θέματα.



Το παράδειγμα με τους ελληνοαμερικανούς είναι εξαιρετικό.
Αλλά εγώ θα απαντήσω από την άλλη μεριά από αυτή του Ελληγενή. Ορισμένοι δεν φαίνεται να χάνουν ευκαιρία να τονίσουν ότι δεν έχουμε καμία βιολογική συνέχεια με τους ΑΗΠ, άρα συνεπώς δεν έχουμε και πολιτιστική- ιστορική. Βεβαίως τα κίνητρα όσων τα πιστεύουν αυτά δεν είναι πιο αγνά από τα κίνητρα των προγονόπληκτων. Ειδικό ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι δεν βλέπουν αντίφαση στο ότι συχνά οι ίδιοι που τονίζουν την υποτιθέμενη ανομοιογένεια των νεοελλήνων δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να πουν ότι άλλοι λαοί είναι ομοιογενείς. Προφανώς μόνο η Ελλάδα ήταν κέντρο διερχομένων της υφηλίου. 

Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, ένα πράγμα που έχουν κοινό και οι μεν και οι δε είναι η αντίληψη της ιστορίας μας, η οποία μπορεί να προέρχεται από το σχολείο, αλλά μπορεί και όχι, δεν ξέρω. Άσπρο- μαύρο. Ωραίοι ξανθοί- γαλανομάτηδες βόρειοι γίγαντες Δωριείς που ήρθαν να κατοικήσουν στην ωραία Ελλάς και έφτιαξαν το χρυσό αιώνα και μετά το χάος και καταλήξαμε εμείς να είμαστε κοντοί, μελαχρινοί και κακομούτσουνοι. Κι άλλα τέτοια παραμύθια. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχουμε βγει από το θέμα. mg:


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

Το _Strawberry Statement_ το κατέθεσε άλλος, οπότε εγώ θα καταθέσω ένα γρήγορο plain vanilla statement.

Σε σχέση με το nature versus nurture, άσχετα με τα πορίσματα των διάφορων επιστημονικών κλάδων, βάζω στο μικροσκόπιο το nurture. Εκεί είναι ο κόπος. Δεν με νοιάζουν το αίμα και τα γονίδια του άλλου.
Η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει μια τεράστια και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία. Όπως και αρκετές άλλες γλώσσες.
Θα ήμουν ο πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη αν ήξερα όλες τις γλώσσες στις οποίες έχει γραφτεί σπουδαία λογοτεχνία. Πλούτο έχουμε τεράστιο, χρόνο δεν έχουμε να τον απολαύσουμε.
Αποτελεί σκοπιμότητα και εφόδιο πρώτου μεγέθους για κάθε νέο να ξέρει, εκτός από τη μητρική του γλώσσα, και πολύ καλά αγγλικά — τουλάχιστον. 
Οι γλώσσες που χειρίζεσαι είναι σπουδαίο εργαλείο και αξίζει να το διατηρείς καλά ακονισμένο.
Αδυνατώ να νιώσω περήφανος για πράγματα που κάνουν άλλοι. Μόνο για όσα έχω κάνει εγώ και, από σπόντα, για όσα κάνουν τα παιδιά μου.
Θέματα πιο περίπλοκα από τα παραπάνω με μπερδεύουν.
:)


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...] Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχουμε βγει από το θέμα. mg:



Ας γίνεται ωραία συζήτηση και μην ανησυχείς, ξέρουμε μετά να χωρίσουμε δυο νημάτων ίνες αναρτήσεις. 
Εσύ, όντας παλιά εδώ, το 'χεις ξαναδεί πολλές φορές, νεσπά; :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά άλλο είναι να είσαι εντός θέματος κι άλλο να είσαι εκτός.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Έλα, βρε SBE, και είσαι και του πρακτικού. Μη μου πεις ότι ξέχασες το _εντός, εκτός και επί τα αυτά._ 
Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι το εκτός θέματος εξιτάρει πιο πολύ, οπότε δεν τα χωρίζω, δεν τα χωρίζω. ;)


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2011)

Όχι, εκτός θέματος σημαίνει ότι δεν συζητάμε πλέον το θέμα, που είχε και πλάκα. With all this enascholisis.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Hyperbolic enascholisis with that particular ascesis may cause glossarial scoliosis. No need for an apotheosis.
Το ξεσκονίσαμε και ξεσκολίσαμε. Ενδιαφέρον έχει ακόμα η συλλογή των ψευδόφιλων από τα τρία κείμενα, για εκεί. 
Άσε που τίποτε δεν μας εμποδίζει να επανέλθουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2011)

Το αν έχουμε βιολογική συνέχεια δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το αν έχουμε πολιτισμική. Βασικά, αν ήταν να διαλέξω ένα από τα δυο, μάλλον θα έτεινα να πιστέψω περισσότερο ότι έχουμε βιολογική παρά πολιτισμική συνέχεια. Το μόνο που μας ενώνει με τους αρχαίους είναι η θυγατρική συγγένεια της γλώσσας και αυτό πάλι είναι εν πολλοίς τεχνητό. Εξάλλου τέτοια σύνδεση την θεωρώ λαθραία, γιατί και αγγλικά ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να καμωθώ ότι είμαι ή αισθάνομαι Άγγλος.

Και για να απαντήσω σε κάτι που είπε η SBE, σαφέστατα και η Ελλάδα ήταν το μεγαλύτερο κέντρο διερχομένων όλων των εποχών. Ειδικά αν την συγκρίνουμε π.χ. με προκολομβιανή Αμερική, Πολυνησία, Αυστραλία, κτλ., ας μην το συζητάμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2011)

Συνιστώ ανάγνωση μια ακόμα φορά αυτά που είπε ο Ρογήρος. Ας ξεκολλήσουμε λίγο από τα σχολικά και λοιπά στερεότυπα. και κυρίως ας ξεκολλήσουμε λίγο από το στερεότυπο του ευρωλιγούρη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2011)

Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένη. Ας πούμε, σε ρωτάω ευθέως, τι ακριβώς σε κάνει περισσότερο κληρονόμο του έργου του Αρχιμήδη από τον Γερμανό; Ότι μιλάς μια γλώσσα που μοιάζει περισσότερο με την δική του, γιατί είναι απευθείας κόρη και όχι εξαδέλφη (γλώσσα);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2011)

Χμμ, καταγωγή, γλώσσα, πολιτιστική κληρονομιά. Το περιβάλλον όπου ξετυλίγονται όλα αυτά, τι ρόλο παίζει; Και όχι μόνο το γεωγραφικό, αλλά και η καταγωγή, η γλώσσα, η πολιτιστική κληρονομιά των άλλων και οι αλληλεπιδράσεις με αυτούς;


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Ας πούμε, σε ρωτάω ευθέως, τι ακριβώς σε κάνει περισσότερο κληρονόμο του έργου του Αρχιμήδη από τον Γερμανό; Ότι μιλάς μια γλώσσα που μοιάζει περισσότερο με την δική του, γιατί είναι απευθείας κόρη και όχι εξαδέλφη (γλώσσα);



Ατυχές παράδειγμα γιατί μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω τι κάνει τον σημερινό Γερμανό κληρονόμο του Αινστάιν; 
Όμως τι με κάνει περισσότερο κληρονόμο του Έπους του Διγενή Ακρίτα από τον Γερμανό; Τι με κάνει περισσότερο κληρονόμο του ανώνυμου Αθηναίου πολίτη, του ανώνυμου βυζαντινού στρατιώτη, του ανώνυμου πολιορκημένου Μεσολογγίτη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2011)

Αν θέλεις στ' αλήθεια να ξύσουμε την πληγή "τι κάνει τον σημερινό Γερμανό, κληρονόμο του Αινστάιν" πολύ ευχαρίστως να σου πω ότι αυτό που τον κάνει κληρονόμο είναι η καρτεσιανή λογική, το επιστημονικό σκεπτικό και η παιδεία που ο Έλληνας δεν έχει. Ο Έλληνας σκέφτεται ότι όλοι τον εξαπατούν, το WTC έπεσε με εκρηκτικά και η εξέλιξη δεν ισχύει αφού είναι... "θεωρία", γιατί δεν έχει ίχνος επιστημονικής λογικής· καθόλου χώρο για καρτεσιανή ανάλυση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2011)

Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να σχολιάσεις την κεντρική ιδέα του μηνύματός μου περί πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς και να μη χάνουμε το χρόνο μας με δευτερεύοντα ζητήματα. Ακόμα καλύτερα, ας τελειώνουμε την κουβέντα γιατί με ξενομανείς και ραγιαδιστές δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάω. 

(και παρεμπιπτόντως, τον σημερινό Γερμανό τον χωρίζουν από τον Αινστάιν 50 χρόνια, όχι 2000).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2011)

Δεν είμαι ούτε ραγιάς ούτε ξενομανής. Απλά αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος και όχι Νεοέλληνας, με όλες του τις προεκτάσεις. Όταν λες πολιτιστική κληρονομιά εννοείς τους χορούς και τα ξεχασμένα, φολκλορικά έθιμα;

Αυτό που διαφέρει στον Γερμανό δεν είναι η χρονική απόσταση, είναι το πνεύμα. Κι επίσης να μην πηδάμε τους αιώνες σαν σπόρια, το λιγότερο που σε χωρίζει από τον Αρχιμήδη είναι 2200 χρόνια, δηλαδή 10% περισσότερο απ' αυτό που λες. *Αυτό* είναι καρτεσιανή λογική. Προσωπικά δεν σε ξέρω, όμως το γεγονός ότι αποφεύγεις να σχολιάσεις πάνω στο τι πιστεύει και πώς σκέφτεται ο μέσος Έλληνας, δεν μου δίνει και πολλές ελπίδες. Υπεκφυγές και αντχομινιές του τύπου "είστε ραγιάδες", αντί για κανονική απάντηση, επιβεβαιώνουν τα γραφόμενά μου. Νόημα δεν έχει να απαντήσεις *μόνο* σε κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχεις απάντηση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Απλά αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος και όχι Νεοέλληνας, με όλες του τις προεκτάσεις.


 
My point exactly. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μείνε Ευρωπαίος κι όχι Έλληνας, η Ελλάδα δεν σε έχει ανάγκη, ειδικά όταν η καταγωγή σου σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι μειονεκτικά απέναντι στους ανώτερους Ευρωπαίους που συναναστρέφεσαι. Όσο για τη συζήτηση, ό,τι είχα να πω το είπα απο την αρχή, δεν έχει νοημα να τα επαναλαμβάνω με άλλα λόγια.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> τι ακριβώς σε κάνει περισσότερο κληρονόμο του έργου του Αρχιμήδη από τον Γερμανό; Ότι μιλάς μια γλώσσα που μοιάζει περισσότερο με την δική του, γιατί είναι απευθείας κόρη και όχι εξαδέλφη (γλώσσα);


 
Η έννοια της κληρονομιάς είναι παραπλανητική, γιατί υπαινίσσεται ιδιοκτησία. Οπότε ας αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τ' άχυρα, και ας περιοριστούμε στη διαπίστωση μιας απροσδιόριστης μυρωδιάς οικειότητας με τους ΑΗΠ, την οποία δεν πρέπει ούτε να τη μεγαλοποιούμε, καθιστώντας την ένα απτό, μονολιθικό αγκωνάρι, ούτε να την αγνοούμε επιδεικτικά επειδή δεν μπορούμε να την ορίσουμε με ακρίβεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Δεν υπαινίσσεται ιδιοκτησία, η ερώτηση είναι ξεκάθαρη. Υπάρχουν λόγοι για να θεωρείται κάποιος περισσότερο κοινωνός ενός πράγματος, από κάποιον άλλον. Οπότε ρωτάω τι είναι αυτό, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Είναι ο τόπος γέννησης, με κάποιον μεταφυσικό τρόπο; Είναι η σχετική εγγύτητα της γλώσσας; Είναι οι απύθμενες γνώσεις του Έλληνα για το παρελθόν του τόπου που γεννήθηκε; Δεν βρίσκω κάποια θετική απάντηση στα παραπάνω.

Ο Πυθαγόρας δεν έμεινε γνωστός γιατί διατύπωσε το πυθαγόρειο (συν χίλια άλλα πράγματα)· αυτό το ήξεραν εκείνη την εποχή όλοι οι λαοί τριγύρω, δεν ήταν καμμιά απόκρυφη γνώση. Έμεινε γνωστός για τον ίδιο λόγο που έμειναν κι άλλοι αρχαίοι Έλληνες: για το ότι το απέδειξε, με τρόπο που σήμερα ονομάζουμε συστηματική και μεθοδική επιστήμη. Οι Έλληνες δεν ήταν οι πρώτοι σε πολλά απ' αυτά που τους χρεώνουμε, ήταν όμως αυτοί που έφεραν την απόδειξη στο σύστημα. Αυτό είναι ένα σημείο το οποίο ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν έχουμε κοινό με τους ΑΗΠ. Χθες πάλι άκουσα τα γνωστά περί WTC και θερμίτη, από φίλο που τελείωσε πολυτεχνείο (τοπογράφος). Καλό παιδί, μεθοδικό, δουλευταράς και έξυπνος. Όμως δεν μπορεί να αποβάλει την νοοτροπία "δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω έναν ισχυρισμό ή κάτι που άκουσα/διάβασα". Δεν φταίει βέβαια ο κάθε Έλληνας από μόνος του, η συλλογικότητά του όμως ευθύνεται για την παιδεία του.

Έχουμε, λοιπόν:

1. στρεβλή και ελλιπής ως μεταφυσική άποψη της ιστορίας
2. μηδενική συνάφεια στο θέμα της μεθοδικότητας
3. γλώσσα συγγενής, με σχέση εξ αίματος, μα με σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη αλληλοκατανοησιμότητα
4. ίδιος, ευρύτερος, γεωγραφικός χώρος

Το τέταρτο φυσικά είναι άσχετο, γιατί ο χώρος δεν κρατάει με κάποιον μεταφυσικό τρόπο τους δεσμούς ούτε μεταδίδει τίποτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> 4. ίδιος, ευρύτερος, γεωγραφικός χώρος
> 
> Το τέταρτο φυσικά είναι άσχετο, γιατί ο χώρος δεν κρατάει με κάποιον μεταφυσικό τρόπο τους δεσμούς ούτε μεταδίδει τίποτα.


Δεν θα συμφωνήσω, ειδικά σε αυτό. Ο χώρος θέτει προβλήματα και αναγκάζει σε διαφορετικές λύσεις. Φυσικά δεν αρκεί να κατοικείς και να ενεργείς εσύ κάπου, έχει σημασία και ποιοι κατοικούν γύρω σου και πώς ενεργούν και εκείνοι.

(Α, και θα έμενες εξίσου έκπληκτος με την αφέλεια του μέσου Γερμανού, όπως, υποθέτω και με του μέσου Άγγλου, που τους ξέρεις καλύτερα...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Ο μέσος Άγγλος δεν είναι καμμιά ιδιοφυία ή η επιτομή της μεθοδικότητας. Όμως δεν το παίζει και κοινωνός μιας ελίτ του πολιτισμού· δεν βλέπει τον εαυτό του σαν κοινωνό και μοναδικό κληρονόμο του Σαίξπηρ, του Νεύτωνα, του Μπέικον και του Μπρουνέλ.

Αυτό με τον χώρο δεν το κατάλαβα. Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στον χώρο ως μεταφυσικό αναμεταδότη πολιτισμού· φορέα, κληροδότη. Δηλαδή το «είμαι Έλληνας γιατί γεννήθηκα στην Ελλάδα και γι' αυτό έχω, με κάποιον μεταφυσικό τρόπο, κληρονομήσει την μεγαλοφυία συγκεκριμένων "προγόνων"» (φυσικά πάντα είναι DNA ή χωματουργική εμφύσηση του Λεωνίδα ή του Λυκούργου, οι δούλοι της Σπάρτης δεν άφησαν απογόνους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

Με τον «κοινό χώρο» εννοώ ότι θέτει στον μέσο σημερινό κάτοικό του πολλά ανάλογα προβλήματα με τον μέσο αρχαίο κάτοικό του, άσχετα από το ποιος είναι ο κάτοικος αυτός.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο μέσος Άγγλος δεν είναι καμμιά ιδιοφυία ή η επιτομή της μεθοδικότητας. Όμως δεν το παίζει και κοινωνός μιας ελίτ του πολιτισμού· δεν βλέπει τον εαυτό του σαν κοινωνό και μοναδικό κληρονόμο του Σαίξπηρ, του Νεύτωνα, του Μπέικον και του Μπρουνέλ.



Σοβαρά;

Χαίρομαι που ζούμε σε διαφορετική χώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Στην ίδια χώρα ζούμε, απλά ο Έλληνας με ψευδαισθήσεις μεγαλείου έχει την τάση να βλέπει σαν μέσο όρο όσα ψώνια συναντάει, γιατί αυτά ταιριάζουν στην κοσμοθεωρία του.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Χαίρομαι που οι εμπειρίες σου ήταν τόσο καλές στην Αγγλία. 
Χαίρομαι που έχεις συναντήσει στο δρόμο σου μόνο άτομα καλλιεργημένα, σοβαρά, πολιτικώς ορθά, προσγειωμένα κλπ. 
Χαίρομαι που δεν έχεις καταφέρει να συναντήσεις ούτε έναν αναγνώστη της Σαν, κι ας είναι τόσα εκατομμύρια. Ούτε έναν που να ζει ακόμα στην εποχή της αυτοκρατορίας, ούτε έναν σωβινιστή. Ούτε έχεις πετύχει ποτέ στο ραδιόφωνο του BBC κανέναν σε καμιά συζήτηση που να πέφτει από τα σύννεφα όταν μαθαίνει ότι οι Άγγλοι δεν ανακάλυψαν τη δημόσια συγκοινωνία (αυτό είναι αληθινό παράδειγμα με καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου), κανέναν που να πιστεύει ότι τα συστήματά τους δεν είναι τα μοναδικά που υπάρχουν στον κόσμο και ότι δεν τους αντιγράφουν οι πάντες. 
Χαίρομαι επίσης που είσαι τόσο απόλυτος που θεωρείς ότι όλοι αυτοί που περιγράφω στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο είναι είτε οι εξαιρέσεις είτε οι ανάξιοι λόγου. 

Και για να μην ξεκινάω νέο ποστ, έχω συναντήσει μερικούς Έλληνες που δηλώνουν ότι δεν αισθάνονται Έλληνες αλλά Ευρωπαίοι (ή "πολίτες του κόσμου"). Κατά 99% το πρόβλημά τους είναι ότι αισθάνονται ότι μειονεκτούν επειδή είναι Έλληνες και πιθανόν να είχαν και την ατυχία να συναντήσουν και κανέναν από αυτούς που ευτυχώς δεν έχεις συναντήσει εσύ. Οπότε επειδή δεν μπορούν να ισχυριστούν ότι αισθάνονται Γερμανοί, Ιταλοί ή Κινέζοι, οχυρώνονται πίσω από το "αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος". Άλλωστε το "Ευρωπαίος" είναι επαρκώς φλου και μάλλον ταυτίζεται με τα θετικά της Ευρώπης κι όχι με αρνητικά: Αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος, κοιτάξτε με, δεν είμαι ο μαυριδερός κοντοστούπης. Δεν είμαι το παιδί του γκασταρμπάιτερ. Δεν είμαι ο καταχρεωμένος. Μη με κοιτάτε με μισό μάτι, σας παρακαλώ καλοί μου συν-Ευρωπαίοι. Εγώ είμαι άλλο φρούτο. 

ΥΓ Συνήθως αυτοί οι "Ευρωπαίοι" αρχίζουν να έχουν υπαρξιακά προβλήματα όταν γίνονται γονείς. 
ΥΓ2 Η πρόσφατη έρευνα για τη μετανάστευση των Ελλήνων (είχαμε μιλήσει γι' αυτήν, δεν κάθομαι να παραθέσω σύνδεσμο), επιβεβαιώνει μεταξύ άλλων κάτι που το ξέρουμε κι από άλλες έρευνες, ότι δηλαδή ο νεο-μετανάστης ανεβαίνει κοινωνικά στη χώρα υποδοχής του ή αν ανήκει ήδη σε ανώτερο κοινωνικό στρώμα στη χειρότερη παραμένει εκεί. Για μερικούς από αυτούς είναι επομένως ανάγκη να αποστασιοποιηθούν από αυτό που ίσως αντιλαμβάνονται σαν στίγμα στη νέα τους κοινωνική θέση. Αυτοί που δεν είναι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν ξέρω τι κίνητρα έχουν. 
ΥΓ3: επειδή σήμερα το παράκανα και επειδή ό,τι είχα να πω για το θέμα το έχω πει, υπόσχομαι στο φιλοθεάμον κοινό ότι δεν θα επανέρθω. :bored:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Το "αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος" δεν έχει απολύτως καμμία σχέση με όσα, γλαφυρά, περιγράφεις. Αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος δεν σημαίνει ρατσιστικό παραλήρημα με λευκούς χάι κλας αριστοκράτες, τσάι, γαλλικά και πιάνο. Αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος πάει να πει ότι πιστεύω στα ιδανικά της ευρωπαϊκής αναγέννησης, τα ιδεώδη, τον διαφωτισμό, την κατοχύρωση των δικαιωμάτων, το επιστημονικό πνεύμα, την μεθοδικότητα, την νηφαλιότητα και την σφαιρική άποψη των πραγμάτων.

Μίλησα για καρτεσιανή λογική, για Μπέικον και για Νεύτωνα. Είμαι Ευρωπαίος γιατί πιστεύω στην επιστήμη, στην ανάλυση και στην απόδειξη.

Υπάρχουν ελαφριοί στο ΗΒ, υπάρχουν αναγνώστες της Sun. Δεν είναι σοβινισμός να διαβάζεις την Sun, όμως. Υπάρχουν αμόρφωτοι, αλλά, όχι, δεν συνάντησα κανέναν "απόγονο" του Σαίξπηρ. Στην Ελλάδα, ακόμη και ο ταξιτζής που φτύνει ανά πέντε μέτρα και την πέφτει σε κάθε κινούμενη μάζα με στήθος, είναι απόγονος του Λεωνίδα (ποτέ του δούλου του, είπαμε). Ταπεινότητα και αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας, ελάχιστοι. Ο Άγγλος, μπορεί να μην είναι υπόδειγμα πολιτισμού, αλλά δεν καμώνεται την Μαρία Αντουανέτα. Έχει κι αυτούς που ζούνε ακόμη στην αυτοκρατορία, αλλά αυτοί, ναι, είναι οι γραφικοί.

Όσο για την προσφορά των Άγγλων στον παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό, σαφέστατα ένα τεράστιο μέρος, ιδίως του υλικοτεχνικού πολιτισμού, είναι "αντιγραφή" απ' αυτούς. Δεν έχει νόημα να αρχίσω να απαριθμώ, αλλά δικαίως αισθάνεται ο Άγγλος σαν αφετηρία του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού, όντας ο πρώτος που πέρασε βιομηχανική επανάσταση, τουλάχιστον έναν αιώνα πριν τον δεύτερο και συνέχισε να είναι πρωτοπόρος μέχρι τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα και δεύτερος τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Β'ΠΠ.

Δικαιολογώ αυτόν που πιστεύει ότι τα δημόσια ΜΜΜ είναι αγγλική επινόηση, γιατί το λεωφορείο εμφανίστηκε στο Λονδίνο μόλις 2-3 χρόνια μετά το Παρίσι. Αν δεν έχεις μελετήσει την ιστορία, είναι εύκολο να υποθέσεις λάθος. Ωστόσο αν πιάσουμε το θέμα ΜΜΜ, σκέτο, σαφέστατα ο Άγγλος είναι πρώτος σε πολλά. Αυτοκινητόδρομοι, μετρό, φανάρια, τραίνα.

Το σημαντικότερο όλων, όμως, είναι ότι ακόμα και σήμερα ο Άγγλος είναι Ευρωπαίος. Είναι τυπικός στην δουλειά του, μεθοδικός ως επιστήμονας, ακολουθεί πρότυπα, έχει κοινωνική πρόνοια κι όλα αυτά σε ένα κράτος που υποτίθεται ότι είναι υπό κατάρρευση εδώ και 30 χρόνια.

Για τα άλλα, δεν αισθάνομαι ότι μειονεκτώ σε τίποτα επειδή είμαι Έλληνας, δηλαδή μόνο και μόνο επειδή έτυχε να γεννηθώ σε έναν συγκεκριμένο τόπο. Είμαστε αυτό που φτιάχνουμε τον εαυτό μας, δεν είμαστε δεμένοι με κάποια μεταφυσική αύρα DNA ή χώματος. Αισθάνομαι ντροπή που είμαι πολίτης της Ελλάδας, όταν τίθεται θέμα κοινωνίας, νοοτροπίας και υποδομής. Άλλο η καταγωγή και άλλο το ποιας χώρας πολίτης είσαι. Ούτε με ενδιαφέρει η κοινωνική τάξη ούτε πώς με βλέπει κάποιος με βάση το χρώμα, την εθνικότητα, τον τόπο καταγωγής ή γέννησης και το εισόδημά μου. Αυτά είναι κόμπλεξ κοινωνικού ρατσισμού. Με νοιάζει καθαρά και μόνο πώς με κρίνουν οι άλλοι με βάση αυτά που κάνω κι αυτά που ξέρω· οι μεταφυσικές αντιλήψεις με αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο. Κι έτσι αισθανόμουν ανέκαθεν· δεν ήρθα στην Αγγλία και αισθάνθηκα ότι πρέπει να αποτινάξω κάτι, λες και είναι ψίχουλα στην μπλούζα μου.

Και την κριτική μου στους Βρετανούς την κάνω, όταν χρειάζεται, όχι όμως με τον τρόπο απέχθειας που την κάνει ο Έλληνας που έζησε στο ΗΒ και αναφώνησε "σαν την Ελλάδα δεν έχει" και "τι να μας πουν οι κρύοι/μεθύστακες/αναγνώστες της Sun, κτλ".


----------



## evinrude (Oct 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ψεύτικα κείμενα για να στηρίξουν ψεύτικα επιχειρήματα.


 
Για να το πάω και λίγο στην εκπαίδευση...
Το θέμα είναι ότι σε αυτά τα ψεύτικα κείμενα βασιζόμαστε για να διδάξουμε αρχαία στα σχολεία (το κείμενο του Ζολώτα δίνεται στους μαθητές στις πρώτες σελίδες του βιβλίου των αρχαίων της πρώτης γυμνασίου και σκοπός του είναι να λειτουργήσει ως απάντηση στην ερώτηση των μαθητών «Γιατί να μάθω αρχαία;») και ότι τα συγκεκριμένα κείμενα προκαλούν πολύ περισσότερο το θαυμασμό (παιδιών και γονιών) από ότι το επιχείρημα ότι «με τα αρχαία θα προσεγγίσεις τον αρχαίο ελληνικό πολιτισμό, δηλαδή τον πολιτισμό μας».


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα με τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι ότι ΔΕΝ τα μαθαίνουμε σαν ξένη γλώσσα, με ενδεδειγμένες μεθόδους εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών, γι' αυτό άλλωστε και ο μέσος Έλληνας δεν μπορεί ούτε μια πρόταση του Ηρόδοτου να διαβάσει.

Η σωστή απάντηση στο "γιατί να μάθω αρχαία ελληνικά" είναι "γιατί είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα, δύσκολη γλώσσα, από την οποία προέρχεται η γλώσσα που μιλάμε σήμερα". Φυσικά το "είναι ενδιαφέρουσα" απέχει πολύ από την λογική του υπουργείου "είναι απαραίτητο να μάθεις αρχαία γιατί θεραπεύουν την δυσλεξία, την ποδάγρα και την φαλάκρα" και σαφέστατα δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι στην ύλη του γυμνασίου, μην πω και του λυκείου και θεωρηθώ "αντιέλληνας" (_sic_).


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

evinrude said:


> το κείμενο του Ζολώτα δίνεται στους μαθητές στις πρώτες σελίδες του βιβλίου των αρχαίων της πρώτης γυμνασίου


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία. Δεν το ήξερα. Ανέβασα εδώ τη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα για όποιον έχει την περιέργεια να τη δει. Ας τη θεωρήσουμε ένα παιχνίδι που γρήγορα θα ξεχαστεί, γιατί, αν της δώσουμε μεγαλύτερη σημασία, στρεβλή εικόνα θα αποκτήσουμε και για τα αγγλικά και για τα αρχαία και για τη σχέση των δύο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Ελληγενή, ανάλυσα τον τύπο που δηλώνει "αισθάνομαι Ευρωπαίος _και όχι Έλληνας_". Ο Έλληνας είναι Ευρωπαιος, αλλά ο Ευρωπαιος δεν είναι απαραιτήτως Έλληνας, και αυτοί που δηλώνουν το πιο πάνω είναι κάτι που μόνο αυτοί αντιλαμβάνονται. Αν αναγνωρίζεις κανένας στην περιγραφή δε φταίω εγώ. Εγώ απλώς παρατηρώ τον κόσμο γύρω μου. 
Όσο για την κριτική στο ΗΒ, δεν ξέρω γιατί βιάζεσαι τόσο πολύ να με παρομοιάσεις με τον Ελληναρά - τούβλο που ήρθε να σπουδάσει σε κάποια επαρχιακή τεχνική σχολή της Αγγλίας εκεί γύρω στο 97-98 (τότε ήρθαν οι πολλοί ή μάλλον hoi polloi) και για τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια έκανε παρέα μόνο με Έλληνες, μίλαγε μόνο Ελληνικά, έβλεπε τηλεόραση μόνο ελληνικά κανάλια στο ιντερνέτ, ελεεινολογούσε ασταμάτητα τη χώρα,το πανεπιστήμιο και τα πάντα και το κερασάκι φυσικά, γυρίζοντας στην Ελλάδα δηλωνει άπταιστα αγγλικά. .
Αυτός ο τύπος είναι μεν συνηθισμένος, αλλά σπάνια τον βρίσκεις να είναι μόνομος κάτοικος εξωτερικού. Και επειδή δεν κάνω πλεον παρέα με πιτσιρικαρία, δεν τους συναντάω πλεον παρά πολύ σπάνια. :inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Δεν έγραψα τίποτα για το δικό σου ποιόν, συγκεκριμένα. Δεν σε ξέρω, άλλωστε. Γιατί αισθάνεσαι ότι έγραψα κάτι τέτοιο για σένα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Πάτε να κάνετε τον τίτλο του νήματος σκέτο Talaepory. Πάντως, πέρα από τον προσωπικό τρόπο που έχει δει τους Άγγλους ο καθένας μας, υπάρχουν και οι αριθμοί. Λένε και οι αριθμοί ψέματα, αλλά περισσότερα λένε οι προσωπικές εντυπώσεις.


----------



## evinrude (Oct 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία.


 
Εγώ ευχαριστώ για το υποστηρικτικό link. Είναι όντως ένα καλό παιχνίδι που ξεχνιέται γρήγορα, αλλά με προβλημάτισε όταν το είδα. Όπως με προβλημάτισε και το γεγονός ότι τρεις σελίδες μετά απάντηση στο ερώτημα «Γιατί να μάθω Αρχαία Ελληνικά;» μας δίνει «ένας διαπρεπής ξένος φιλόλογος (σ.σ. Raffaele Cantarella)», όπως δηλώνεται από τους συγγραφείς του σχολικού βιβλίου. Δηλαδή την αξία της γλώσσας -και του πολιτισμού κατ’ επέκταση- την ορίζουμε διαρκώς μέσα από διαφορετικές γλώσσες και πολιτισμούς. Ενώ ταυτόχρονα διδάσκοντας αρχαία προσπαθούμε να δείξουμε τη γλωσσική και πολιτιστική συνέχεια που υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα. Υπάρχει δηλαδή ένα παράδοξο, είμαστε σίγουροι για κάτι, αλλά πρέπει να μας το βεβαιώσουν οι άλλες γλώσσες και ξένοι παρατηρητές. Όπως αποδεικνύεται στην πράξη, αυτό δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα, λίγοι μαθητές πείθονται στα δώδεκά τους για την αξία της αρχαίας γλώσσας. Παρόλο όμως που δεν πείθονται -και εδώ έχουμε το δεύτερο παράδοξο-, στα είκοσί τους οι χρόνοι και οι κλίσεις που θυμούνται είναι της αρχαίας και όχι της νέας ελληνικής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

evinrude said:


> Υπάρχει δηλαδή ένα παράδοξο, είμαστε σίγουροι για κάτι, αλλά πρέπει να μας το βεβαιώσουν οι άλλες γλώσσες και ξένοι παρατηρητές.


Εντάξει, φυσιολογικό είναι αυτό. Κι εγώ ήμουν σίγουρος κάποτε ότι ήμουν παίδαρος, αλλά ήθελα να μου το λένε και οι άλλοι. Και προτιμούσα να μη μου το λέει μόνο η μάνα μου, να μου το λένε κι άλλες γυναίκες.


Καλά, έναν ωραίο παραλληλισμό σκέφτηκα να κάνω, δεν ήμουν τόσο ψωνάρα!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

Νέα σοδειά: http://www.google.com/search?q=The+genesis+of+classical+drama+was+not+symptomatic&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-ContextMenu&ie=&oe=#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-US%3AIE-ContextMenu&source=hp&q=The+genesis+of+classical+drama+was+not+symptomatic.&pbx=1&oq=The+genesis+of+classical+drama+was+not+symptomatic.&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=31359l31359l0l32563l1l1l0l0l0l0l282l282l2-1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=d4aea2a5825eafc1&biw=2143&bih=1033


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2012)

Παλιά είναι αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

> The genesis of classical drama was not symptomatic.



It was asymptomatic, like neurosyphilis.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Παλιά είναι αυτά.


«Νέα εισαγωγή στο παρόν νήμα» τότε, αφού επιδιώκεις την ακριβολογία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

Δεν με ξέρεις καλά, ακόμα, αλλιώς θα ήξερες ότι είμαι λεπτολόγος μέχρι εμετού. Εδώ μέσα συγκρατιέμαι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2017)

Ο Σαραντάκος ξετρύπωσε κείμενο γραμμένο στο πρότυπο των επιστολών Ζολώτα:

Καθηγήτρια της αγγλικής ζήλεψε τη δόξα του Ζολώτα, όπως κάνουν κατά καιρούς διάφοροι, και έφτιαξε ένα κείμενο σε υποτιθέμενα αγγλικά, που αποτελείται από λέξεις που υποτίθεται ότι έχουν ελληνική ρίζα: You have sympathy for the kleptomaniacs of the Parthenon thesauri…

Σταμάτησα το διάβασμα στη δεύτερη πρόταση: Europe has been dichotomized into classes…. διότι δείχνει το αδιέξοδο τέτοιων εγχειρημάτων που καταντάνε χαλαρή παράθεση σχεδόν ασύνδετων λέξεων. Επί της ουσίας, η διαίρεση (και όχι βέβαια διχοτόμηση) σε τάξεις δεν είναι κάτι που έγινε πρόσφατα, αλλά υπάρχει από την αυγή της ιστορίας. Και επί της ετυμολογίας, το _class_ έχει λατινική αρχή, όχι ελληνική -το _κλασικός_ είναι δάνειο.
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/02/25/meze-260/​
Εγώ άντεξα και διέτρεξα ολόκληρο το κείμενο. Έχει δίκιο η καθηγήτρια (κυρία Γεωργία Γραμματικού) όταν γράφει συμπληρωματικά: «Με την ιδιότητα της καθηγήτριας Αγγλικών, υπενθυμίζω συνεχώς στους μαθητές το πόσο τυχεροί είναι, έχοντας για μητρική γλώσσα την Ελληνική, να μαθαίνουν Αγγλικά. Αφ’ ενός διότι έχουν ένα προβάδισμα, γνωρίζοντας τόσες λέξεις ήδη, αφ’ ετέρου διότι αυτές οι λέξεις στα Αγγλικά που έχουν ελληνική ρίζα, είναι και οι πιο σύνθετες, οι πιο απαιτητικές μέσα στο λεξιλόγιο του σπουδαστή....» 

Αρκεί να μη μιλούν και να μη γράφουν τα αγγλικά με τη μέθοδο Ζολώτα/Γραμματικού!

Μέσα σ' αυτό το γλωσσικό (και πολιτικό) παραλήρημα ξεχώρισα το παρακάτω:

«Europe was an idea. Now it is a dilemma. Your EUrope, is a sarcasm of Europe, where eu=good...»

Αλλά στην «Ευρώπη» δεν υπάρχει «ευ». Είναι αβέβαιη η ετυμολογία. Θα μπορούσε να είναι _ευρύς + ωψ, ωπός_, δηλαδή ανοιχτομάτα. Θέλει προσοχή γιατί θα βρεθεί κανένας παραμυθάς στην άλλη όχθη να μας πει ότι η Europe είναι... καλό σχοινί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2017)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με λίγα λατινικά και λίγα ελληνικά κερδίζεις σε διαγωνισμούς λεξιλογίου στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες. Αλλά δεν συνεννοείσαι με κανέναν. 

Προχτές έμαθα μια καινούργια λέξη στα αγγλικά που μου εντυπώθηκε γιατί την είδαμε με μια φίλη, αλλιώς... Η λέξη είναι uxorious και σημαίνει τον υπέρμετρα στοργικό σύζυγο (υπάρχει λέξη και γι' αυτό!!!). Και λέει η φίλη μου που είναι των κλασσικών σπουδών uxor είναι η σύζυγος στα λατινικά. Α, μάλιστα. Άμα βρεθείς όμως σε κανέναν γάμο αγγλόφωνων θα γυρίσει ο διπλανός σου να σου πει what a lovely couple! (λατινικές και ελληνικές ρίζες: μηδέν). Δεν θα σου πει what an uxorious situation!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2017)

SBE said:


> ... Άμα βρεθείς όμως σε κανέναν γάμο αγγλόφωνων θα γυρίσει ο διπλανός σου να σου πει what a lovely couple! (λατινικές και ελληνικές ρίζες: μηδέν). Δεν θα σου πει what an uxorious situation!



Εμ, copulatio est mater omnium  : 

*couple* (n.) late 13c., from Old French _cople _"married couple, lovers" (12c., Modern French _couple_), from Latin _copula _"tie, connection," from PIE *ko-ap-, from *ko(m)- "together" + *ap- "to take, reach." Sense extended mid-14c. to mean any two things. 

Δίκιο έχεις όμως. Ούτε σε σινεμά κινηματοθέατρο θα χρειαστείς λατινικά. Αν και, olim in via lactea longe procul:





Yoda Latinus _et ux._











"Vis fortis est en familia mea."


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δεν θα σου πει what an uxorious situation!



Η απορία του λεξικογράφου όταν χρησιμοποιεί λεξικά σαν το OED δεν είναι πότε πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε μια λέξη, γιατί αυτή η πρώτη εμφάνιση καλύπτεται από το λεξικό και μάλιστα οι πρώτες εμφανίσεις πιο πρόσφατων λέξεων ενημερώνονται συνεχώς με βάση τις μαζικές ψηφιοποιήσεις εντύπων τα τελευταία χρόνια. Η απορία του λεξικογράφου είναι «πότε χρησιμοποιήθηκε _τελευταία_ φορά» αν πρόκειται για λέξη που θεωρείται απαρχαιωμένη (obsolete) ή πόσο συχνά χρησιμοποιείται πια και σε ποιες περιστάσεις. Τα ψηφιοποιημένα έντυπα, με άλλα λόγια τα Google books, έρχονται πάλι και μας δίνουν την απάντηση. Ιδού η χρήση σε ψηφιοποιημένα (και με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση) βιβλία του αιώνα μας:

https://www.google.com/search?q="uxurious"&num=100&source=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:2000,cd_max:&tbm=bks

With uxurious passion, he continued to indulge Marie Antoinette's extravagances and to give her self-serving, frivolous companions positions of great power. (2015)
William IV, in many ways an uxurious husband who presided over a largely respectable court….

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι _luxurious_ που έχασαν το λεπτό πρώτο τους γράμμα στην ψηφιοποίηση.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 26, 2017)

And when I'm teaching both Ancient Greek and Latin, I have constantly to bring my students to understand both the synchronous and diachronous use of words in the original texts. What a word meant to, say, Sophokles is not necessarily what the same word meant to the 4th century Aristotle or indeed to Sophokles's own audience. Look at a word like ὕβρις, the etymon of hybrid! And what did ὕβρις mean in 5th century Athens? Moreover, I have several learned books which discuss what Aristotle actually meant by ὕβρις and indeed whether it is applicable to any of the Greek dramas we have. Words are slippery as eels: a dictionary is a guide to the learned (or to those aspiring to that goal) and not a chain.


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2017)

Theseus said:


> A dictionary is a guide to the learned (or to those aspiring to that goal) and not a chain.



Well said, Theseus!


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2017)

nickel said:


> Η απορία του λεξικογράφου είναι «πότε χρησιμοποιήθηκε _τελευταία_ φορά» αν πρόκειται για λέξη που θεωρείται απαρχαιωμένη (obsolete) ή πόσο συχνά χρησιμοποιείται πια και σε ποιες περιστάσεις.



Nα σου πω μια ακόμα πιο πρόσφατη χρήση, αυτή που είδα με τη φίλη μου: σε άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν πριν δυο βδομάδες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2017)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι μιλάμε για *uxorious* κι εγώ κάνω αναζήτηση για λανθασμένο *_uxurious_ (λάθος, επηρεασμένο από το luxurious).

Τα ευρήματα για uxorious σε εφημερίδες είναι αρκετά.

Με φίλτρο:
site:telegraph.co.uk OR site:theguardian.com OR site:ft.com OR site:economist.com OR site:bbc.co.uk

ιδού:
https://www.google.gr/search?num=10....0..0.0....0...1c..64.serp..1.0.0.j_abVQlau3U


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2017)

Μου λέει χτες ο οδηγός μου στο πούλμαν, ένας καλός άνθρωπος: "ο Ζολώτας τους μίλησε μια φορά στ' αρχαία ελληνικά και κατάλαβαν όλοι". ❤


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 8, 2017)

...ως και οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές.:twit:


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2017)

Αμάν βρε παιδιά, με το μαλακό, θα πνιγώ με αυτά που διαβάζω!


----------

